# My latest harpsichord in concert



## Ernie

Hi all,

First of all, thank you for the warm welcome you've given me. It's wonderful to be here.

Now that I've introduced myself, I though I would introduce my latest harpsichord to you. This instrument is based on the 1640 Andreas Ruckers harpsichord. It is the smallest instrument I've built with a total length of just under 6 feet - 1x8,1x4, buff stop and is transposable from A-415 to A-440. Here are some photos:




































The instrument had its first concert last summer. Dr. John O'Brien, professor of piano and harpsichord at East Carolina University played 13 pieces by various composers. I've included a couple of selections from this concert for those of you would like to hear the instrument.

Thanks for looking (and listening).

Ernie


----------



## nefigah

Sounds great! For some reason though, the images aren't showing up for me?


----------



## Ernie

nefigah said:


> Sounds great! For some reason though, the images aren't showing up for me?


Perhaps I'm not using the attachments feature correctly. The three photos show up perfectly on my computer - maybe someone with some expertise in this area can help. At any rate, I'm glad you enjoyed the soundfiles.

Ernie


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Thanks for sharing. The clips are lovely. I enjoyed it!

I can't see the pictures either.

Some of those period harpsichords are really beautiful instruments to look at. The French double-manual large harpsichords in particular, with ornate paintings, sound boards and gilding. A work of art itself, as an instrument of art. No other musical instruments were as beautifully crafted.

I keep saying to myself: "I want to learn to play the harpsichord and own an instrument". One day ...


----------



## Ernie

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Thanks for sharing. The clips are lovely. I enjoyed it!
> 
> I can't see the pictures either.
> 
> Some of those period harpsichords are really beautiful instruments to look at. The French double-manual large harpsichords in particular, with ornate paintings, sound boards and gilding. A work of art itself, as an instrument of art. No other musical instruments were as beautifully crafted.
> 
> I keep saying to myself: "I want to learn to play the harpsichord and own an instrument". One day ...


Hello HarpsichordConcerto,

I'm sorry about the pictures not showing. I tried to embed them in my post but it seems they only appear on my screen and no one elses. I've attached some photos to this post - hopefully you'll be able to see them.

I couldn't agree more with your statement about the instrument being a work of art. In fact, it was the visual beauty of the instrument that attracted them to me in the first place. As a piano technician, I had the sound of too many pianos in my head to allow for an appreciation of the harpsichord tone. That came with time and is now of paramount importance to me. That said, I have never built an undecorated harpsichord as the visual impact still thrills me.

Photo #1: Single Manual Ruckers - the sound files were played on this instrument.
Photo #2: Single Manual Flemish
Photo #3: French Double Manual
Photo #4: Franco-Flemish Double Manual (my own personal instrument).

Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Thanks for the pictures. Your own personal instrument is beautiful! After Ruckers? The designs on the panels/case - is that painting? 

These double-manual large harpsichords, transposable from 415 to 440 let you play just about anything, certainly all that was penned in the late 17th century and the whole of the 18th.


----------



## Ernie

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Thanks for the pictures. Your own personal instrument is beautiful! After Ruckers? The designs on the panels/case - is that painting?
> 
> These double-manual large harpsichords, transposable from 415 to 440 let you play just about anything, certainly all that was penned in the late 17th century and the whole of the 18th.


Yes, the panels are done with a faux-painting technique that I've developed over the years. The soundboard painting and lid painting are done by my wife. The faux marbled panels require a good eye but little artistic ability. That's why I do them.

There are many more exterior and interior photos on my website. I'm so glad you enjoyed the photos.

Ernie


----------



## nefigah

Absolutely gorgeous. I really like your personal one, of course, but for some reason the #3 really floors me.


----------



## Ernie

nefigah said:


> Absolutely gorgeous. I really like your personal one, of course, but for some reason the #3 really floors me.


The French Double (#3) has an air of grandeur and stateliness that is unmistakable. The Cabriole leg stand (Louis XV) adds to those qualities. Also popular is the same instrument on a Louis XVI fluted leg stand (see picture below). That said, as far as decoration is concerned I tend to gravitate more to the Flemish style as it allows for many different stylistic themes while maintaining the Flemish look.

Thank you for your kind remarks.

Ernie


----------



## nefigah

You're right, it's not just the rich wood color and gold trim that make it look so elegant--the curved legs add a kingly effect. I like them better than the fluted ones in your last post. How long does a French Double take to construct?


----------



## Ernie

nefigah said:


> You're right, it's not just the rich wood color and gold trim that make it look so elegant--the curved legs add a kingly effect. I like them better than the fluted ones in your last post. How long does a French Double take to construct?


About 7 months or 1400 hours - whichever comes last.

Ernie


----------



## Head_case

WOW.

That's just so special. 

It must be hard to let go after you've created something as stunning as this!


I wonder what Gorecki's harpsichord concerto would like like on that?!


----------



## Ernie

Head_case said:


> WOW.
> 
> That's just so special.
> 
> It must be hard to let go after you've created something as stunning as this!
> 
> I wonder what Gorecki's harpsichord concerto would like like on that?!


Actually letting go is not that bad. The only recent exception was the little Ruckers harpsichord that the sound files I posted were played on. I had never built an instrument that small and I wasn't expecting much in the way of tone. Boy, was I wrong! That instrument is a little tiger with a big sound. I do miss having that one around and it may be a while before I build another like it because its limited range makes it harder to sell. That said, there is a momentary sadness to see an instrument go which is replaced rather quickly with the anticipation and joy of building the next one.

Ernie


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Ernie said:


> Actually letting go is not that bad. The only recent exception was the little Ruckers harpsichord that the sound files I posted were played on. I had never built an instrument that small and I wasn't expecting much in the way of tone. Boy, was I wrong! That instrument is a little tiger with a big sound. I do miss having that one around and it may be a while before I build another like it because its limited range makes it harder to sell. That said, there is a momentary sadness to see an instrument go which is replaced rather quickly with the anticipation and joy of building the next one.
> 
> Ernie


Have you seen harpsichords you built being used in concert, in particular as a solo instrument with orchestra? Beautiful sounds produced by a beautiful looking instrument. Truely spectacular.


----------



## Ernie

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Have you seen harpsichords you built being used in concert, in particular as a solo instrument with orchestra? Beautiful sounds produced by a beautiful looking instrument. Truely spectacular.


Unfortunately, no. One of the disadvantages of being a small builder living in an out-of-the-way location. Almost all of my instruments are sold thru the Harpsichord Clearing House in Boston. As a result, my instruments have sold throughout the US and Canada, and I have little, if any, knowledge of their fate. Maybe someday ..........


----------



## emiellucifuge

Those are beautiful instruments Ernie!

I have no idea about harpsichords, how different are they playing-wise compared to the Piano?


----------



## Ernie

emiellucifuge said:


> Those are beautiful instruments Ernie!
> 
> I have no idea about harpsichords, how different are they playing-wise compared to the Piano?


Sorry for the delay in responding to your post - I was out of town for the past 5 days. Superficially, playing the harpsichord is very similar to playing the piano in that they share a similar keyboard. Beyond that, however, there are many differences in both structure and playing technique. I'm certain that the many pianists and harpsichordists on this site are much more qualified than I am as far as discussing the differences in playing techniques. Perhaps someone with the proper qualifications might better explain these differences.

Ernie


----------



## Head_case

I love listening to Slyvia Marlow and Wanda Landowska play the piano! 

Whatever the different merits of playing, a harpsichord has a more elegant and refined appearance than the black box pianos which I grew up with. Shame every household doesn't have a harpsichord anymore 

Not that every household ever did


----------



## Ernie

Head_case said:


> I love listening to Slyvia Marlow and Wanda Landowska play the piano!
> 
> Whatever the different merits of playing, a harpsichord has a more elegant and refined appearance than the black box pianos which I grew up with. Shame every household doesn't have a harpsichord anymore
> 
> Not that every household ever did


For obvious reasons, I totally agree with you!

Ernie


----------



## NoddingHarpsichord

Ernie said:


> The French Double (#3) has an air of grandeur and stateliness that is unmistakable. The Cabriole leg stand (Louis XV) adds to those qualities. Also popular is the same instrument on a Louis XVI fluted leg stand (see picture below). That said, as far as decoration is concerned I tend to gravitate more to the Flemish style as it allows for many different stylistic themes while maintaining the Flemish look.
> 
> Thank you for your kind remarks.
> 
> Ernie


Sorry old post I know, but that is the most beautiful thing I have ever seen in my life. I have been in love with the sound of the Harpsichord before I even knew what it was. I remember hearing it on a computer game about the Pilgrims coming to America when I was 10-11 and I fell in love. I never played the game, just sat on the Main Menu and listened to the Harpsichord music. I am 25 now and pretty much all Classical music I listen to is usually Baroque Period pieces. Thank you for making these Instruments. Harpsichord Music must never die. I love this Instrument!


----------



## Moira

We have a Baroque harpsichord specialist in Johannesburg, South Africa. He builds his own instruments. I have been privileged to hear him play several times, most recently in The Fairy Queen by Purcell.


----------

